# Telfair



## HorseCreekHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Is anyone hunting off China Hill Road near the big farm at CR 76 on the west side?  We picked up a lease that runs the south border and were curious what they planted this year.  Last year was corn.  

Thanks


----------



## sandy1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah me and my cusin and alot more people have there was alot of hogs!!!,two years ago. But a guy that lives near me shot a big ten pointer last year and he let alot of bucks walk theres big 1s down there!!!


----------



## seabear2 (Jul 18, 2010)

I plant plots for a club that's about 2 miles from China Hill church. This particular  lease is surrounded by massive soybean fields. Its a nice tract of land in a good area.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got back and they did cotton this year.  Oh well.


----------



## natureheart (Sep 7, 2010)

*Hello Bartow from Lakeland*

Noticed you are in China Hill - I own property between there and Milan and have an 830 acre club there needing 4 members. Also another 420 acre club on Turnpike Creek needs 2 members. Know anyone looking? Also I have 130 acres for rent in Workmore. I have camping available on the Turnpike tract also. Sure would like to find members from Polk Co. My name is David please reply or call 863-763-2000. 

I know several hunters in Bartow that dog hunt in Folkston, Ive been in Polk Co. since 1965. Wondering if I already know you?


----------



## natureheart (Sep 7, 2010)

*Sorry typo on phone #*

(863) 608-4500 David from Lakeland/China Hill


----------



## Gone Fishin (Sep 8, 2010)

Another central FL native checking in.  Lease on county line west of Milan.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Sep 8, 2010)

David,

You must be talking about May Bluff hunt club in Folkston.  Been there a time or two.  

Jeremy


----------



## bpaderhold (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey guys,
I have land up in Jacksonville and some near Rhine.  This will be the first year I have had the chance to really hunt it.  My house up there is off Prison Camp Rd with a little land there and some close by as well.  When does the rut usually get started? I see a lot of you guys live in Fl I am in Brandon.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Sep 18, 2010)

From what I have read, third week of Nov...

I am just south of Ruskin in Sundance.


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 19, 2010)

I will be planting in the china hill area Saturday  if anyone needs anything. Its going to be very dry if we dont get some rain.


----------



## sandy1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ain't to much going on in Telfair, Co.


----------



## MamaTried2 (Oct 11, 2010)

I use to hunt on Horse Creek for 8 years @ WW Hunt Club. We let the lease go after the timber company stripped all the trees and wouldn't come down on the price. Good thing because the lease I am on now is still close to there and alot better deer than what use to be on WW. We are seeing some deer but activity picked up since the cooler weather hit last week. Lot of movement late in the afternoon and right at 1:00 pm. The moon was kind of screwed up last week. It was up during the day more than at night it seemed. Don't know if this info helps anyone but good luck.


----------



## chrisw1073 (Oct 12, 2010)

Another Florida boy checking in.  I have property at the end of the dirt road that is beside Bethel Church and across the road from China Hill church.  We have a ton of  hogs, but also have some good deer.  Hard to get rid of the hogs when your property backs up to Yellow Bluff Adventure Society.  They sell packages to hunt hogs so of course they strive to keep them around.  It sucks, but we try to do our part by blasting every hog we see.  I'll keep ya'll posted on how things go this year.  BTW, the rut always seems to be peaking on my property between Nov. 6th and the 12th.  Hope that helps.


----------



## sticksnbones (Oct 25, 2010)

Do any of you guys hunt near 117 east of jacksonville?  Any Reports?  Thanks


----------



## Chadx1981 (Oct 30, 2010)

Another fla guy checking in. I'm around Milan. Been seeing some does here and there. We killed some bucks doing some rutting from the 15th-thanksgiving day last year.


----------



## sticksnbones (Nov 21, 2010)

I know its only a back shot but this guy has been trespassing on my property..  If any of you know him please let him know to stay off...  There is allot of land out there why do people continue to trespass.
Going to set up some bear traps...


----------

